# Site General > Rainbow Bridge >  RIP. Best dogs anyone could ask for.

## shescountry89

*Stormer - Black Lab, Age 4 when he was murdered.*
Storm was my first dog, unfortuantly he was an outside dog because my moms current husband hated him. But my sisters and I would always sneak him inside when he wasn't home. One day, we went out of town. We got a call by my brother in law stating that he found stormer barely breathing and having cunvulsions(sp). By the time we got home and to the vet, he was already gone. Our next door neighbor had poured Anti-freeze in his water bowl. He had no chance. The man was put in jail for a year for animal cruelty. As a young child, I didn't understand and locked myself in my room and cried for days. He was to young to leave us. RIP  :Sad: 

*Drake - Yellow Lab, Age 16 when he passed.*
We bought drake the day he was going to be put down at a local shelter, he was almost a year old and had horrible issues with his back legs. The man told us if we purchased him he wouldn't live past 3. 16 years later, that dog had touched our hearts in so many ways we couldn't imagine not having him in our lives. He moved with us 7 times, he was always by my side... when I was upset, scared or hurt. Like he knew I was hurting, he would lay with me until I fell asleep at night. He was like a human, just in a dogs body. He never hurt a fly, definatly a childs dog. Drake passed away 2 years ago, when old age finally took him. To this day, everything still feels weird not having that dog with me. He lived a great life. Someone was going to take away his life because he was different, but we gave him a chance at living.

*Duke, Black Lab - Age 14 when he passed*
Well, I can honestly say Duke was as dumb as a box of rocks. But that dog made me laugh to the point of crying. He could play fetch for hours, until he was ready to drop. His favorite thing was his little swimming pool. The only thing I can really say about him is that he was the goofiest darn dog I ever met. Such a character and his personality will always be missed in our lives. He kept us on our feet.

(Duke)

----------

